# Mods Completed For This Year. I Think I'm Done



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

There's nothing like improving the camper and there's always room for bigger and better. A list of completed mods :

1. Just finished axle flip. Now instead of 3" off the ground the OB is 9" (measured from the bottom of equalizer)
View attachment 1161

2. replaced the factory equalizer with Dexter EZ Flex. The shackles are twice as thick as the factory ones.
View attachment 1162


3. new leaf springs. Went with 1500lbs. capacity instead of factory 1350lbs.
View attachment 1163

4. gutter extensions

5. PVC bunk ladder
View attachment 1164


6. replaced the bathroom door handle with one that locks








7. new bathroom faucet- better quality and more room to wash hands
8. replaced the rear mini blinds with a shade; no more racket when DW moves during the night
9. scissor jacks in rear - one of the c-jacks got ripped off from bottoming out; hence the axle flip
10. new stereo and speakers
11. electric tongue jack








12. Cyclone sewer vent for the black tank - works great

13. flip draw into a full pull out draw
View attachment 1165


14. build a top for the stove. gained a lot of counter space for very little $.
View attachment 1166


15. a set of large RV levels on the side and front

16. new vent for the gray water - now completed

17. make a hole leading into the bathroom under the sink vanity so I can put a water hose thru for the wand when I flush out the black tank. (now completed 9/10/10)
View attachment 1167

much easier then throwing the hose under the camper and going through the door into the bathroom.









18. replacing the 12v battery with two 6v batteries. this is for the one time I go dry camping and need heat all night!







(now completed 9/14/10)








19. new tires 
20. flip handle for screen door. No more sliding the square plastic piece to open door.

If anyone has any questions ask away. That is what this great forum is all about.

Chris


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! lots of great mods here. Especially #11.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So where are the pictures?


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> So where are the pictures?


Yup, I was looking for pics too!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW you've been busy! I want to do #11 too.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had #11 installed on my TT at time of purchase, (Husky Brute 4500lb.) It is realy nice. I can lift the tongue and the back wheels off the ground if I wanted to.

I have speakers in the ceiling that are wired to the stereo, but that do not connect to the Flat Screen TV. Those TV speakers are 'crap'. I want to set up so speakers that are connected via RCA jacks (audio out). Anyone do this?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

RIOutbacker said:


> There's nothing like improving the camper and there;s always room for bigger and better.


I Agree 100%

Looking Good!!


----------

